# Southern flatties are here!!!



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

So I hit up fort pickens for some fishing on my way I saw some big white crabs run across the road and birds standing in the road. When I get to the end of fort pickens road I see a nice rainbow on the water just had to take a picture. So I started to fish for bait mainly cigar minnows and ly. Caught blue runner's on my sabiki and large ly. Saw two fellas catching flounder and wanted to get on them so I tied on some gulp only to get catch hard tails. So I went to to catching bait this time in my net. Caught maybe 6 to 12 cigs in one cast (they were all around to the middle of the pier) I hook one on my short stiff rod and throw out to the old pier. I get hit after a couple of minutes and something takes the head off. I throw right back out to the same spot let it sit and the guy next to me named Jerry tells me something hit making my rod fall to the side I thought I just kicked it. So I reel up with my drag loose and realized there is something on the other end tighten the drag and start pulling this fish up and see this huge flounder at the end. Flounder measured at 22". Left there around 130 and hit the T pier for some mangrove snapper with some bull minnows didn't catch a snapper but caught another flattie this time measuring at 16.5".


----------



## mrl0004 (May 7, 2015)

Nice! I will be camping at Ft. Pickens this weekend. Any tips on places to fish around there?


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Here's the picture


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice flatties. those are gulf flounder. you can tell by the 3 black dots in a triangle. 22" is a big gulf flattie. good job.


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Thanks cobe killer for telling the difference. Here is end result for a good dinner.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

That's a really big Gulf Flounder, seldom see them that big.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

man I could use some fried flounder and cheese grits......RIGHT NOW FOR BREAKFAST!!!! looks good.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

That's a stud Gulf flounder! very rarely do you see them that big... most are 1-3# (like the 16.5") world record is only 6#


----------



## Gstring706 (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice catch! Which pier is the T pier if you do not mind me asking? 

We will be down in about 4 weeks, I hope the heat doesn't turn everything off by then.


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

Very nice catch.


----------

